# Tornado/Disaster Cleanup



## BlackenedTimber (May 2, 2010)

Howdy All,

It seems that tornadoes are swirling all around me here in Oklahoma. If there is anyone out there needing help in the cleanup process, please let me know.

I have a lot of storm/disaster cleanup experience, including running 120 trucks, 60 pieces of equipment and 200+ men during the Hurricane Katrina cleanup effort, from Miami Beach through Alabama, Mississippi, and Louisiana.

I have all the necessary equipment, and can get more if needed with one phone call to the father-in-law. 

If there is someone out there with a need, just holler.

My name is TJ Morris, and I can be reached at 580-566-2725, or on my cell at 580-743-5672.

Thanks all.


----------

